# My baby keeps choking!



## peanut56

Hana keeps choking on what seems to be her own saliva. She'll just be sitting or laying there, happy as can be, then she'll be unable to breathe. Her eyes will go wide, her face bright red, and she won't breathe for a couple of seconds. Then she'll catch her breath within a second or two, and start coughing and screaming. This has happened 4 times now and it's absolutely terrifying. :cry:
Has anyone else experienced this? She has a doctor's appointment coming up right away, so I'll be asking about it then for sure, but should I be taking her in sooner? A friend of mine has a baby 2 months older than Hana and said he went through a period where he did this too, but it's just so scary!


----------



## JayeD

It happens when babies are starting to teethe. As they teethe, more saliva is produced, and since they don't know how to swallow properly, they end up choking. My LO chokes all the time.


----------



## WhiteGeisha

I have a feeling Isabella is starting to teethe as she is yamming on her hand and drooling loads and choking on her saliva. She does it often and also when she rams her fingers too far down her throat! x


----------



## ILoveShoes

WhiteGeisha said:


> I have a feeling Isabella is starting to teethe as she is yamming on her hand and drooling loads and choking on her saliva. She does it often and also when she rams her fingers too far down her throat! x

Snap! My LO does this all the time too. Sometimes, he puts his hand so far in his mouth that it makes him sick :(. He doesn't take his hand out though...!
xx


----------



## Wirral_Kitty

Phew, its not just my baby! Mine is 11 weeks old and over the last few days she has started chocking but its only when she is asleep...she coughs and then stops breathing and I am terrified..she then starts screaming once she gets her breath back too. x


----------



## 2016

Stewart has done this from about 3 weeks but, in his case, it's reflux :(


----------



## brownlieB

Yeah kaiya done this, as above ^^^ it's a sign of teething and also their saliva glands developing, it produces an influx of saliva, she used to choke all the time, they grow out of it eventually. xx


----------



## peanut56

Thank you everyone, I'm glad it's normal. I hate it though, it's so scary!


----------

